# Healthy pregnancy after D&C?



## letshaveababy

Hello all!

This is my first post in this Forum b/c I haven't been able to openly talk about my two m/c's. Here's my little story... 

I have 3 children right now (Carter - 7, Grace - 5, Xander - 3). Last summer I had a m/c at 8 weeks in March, and then another at 12 weeks in July. The last one was incomplete and I needed a D&C to complete it. 

I know I was very informed when it came to the procedure and side effects, but I am wondering if anyone has had problems with fertility afterwards, or if you have had no problems getting pregnant after....

This is the first time we are NTNP since last year's losses, and I all of a sudden am worried that it's not going to happen for us! 

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## mummy2anangel

hi sweetie, sorry for your losses :( as far as i know it doesnt affect fertility longterm, but can put your cycles out out of whack for a while, after mine in march my cycles went from every 28days to 40days, and this is the first month that they are 28days again good luck hun xx


----------



## kanga

multiple d&cs can affect your cervix and could lead to incompetent cervix, but just the one shouldn't give any problems x


----------



## NatoPMT

is there any reason to think that the DnC affected you in this way? have you been trying since summer 2009? (just to clarify) 

sorry for your losses. If you have multiple ERPC's there are a few risks, but the risks arent really known for some of the problems. How have your periods been since the loss? if they are as they were before, you wont have anything to worry about, but if they are much lighter, it might be worth talking to your dr about this


----------



## letshaveababy

NatoPMT said:


> is there any reason to think that the DnC affected you in this way? have you been trying since summer 2009? (just to clarify)
> 
> sorry for your losses. If you have multiple ERPC's there are a few risks, but the risks arent really known for some of the problems. How have your periods been since the loss? if they are as they were before, you wont have anything to worry about, but if they are much lighter, it might be worth talking to your dr about this


No, we haven't been actively "trying", although I have not been on birth control since December, and yes, my periods are a lot wonky this year, but doctor says it could just be from the bc I was on. I have talked to her and she seems to think there is no reason we can't get pregnant again, I guess I'm just worried and needed reassurance that things will be okay. 

Thanks for the concern girls!


----------



## NatoPMT

when you say wonky, do you mean irregular? 

i got told by the dr today there was no reason for me not to conceive too. fingers and eyes crossed they are both right


----------



## letshaveababy

Yes, by wonky I mean irregular.


----------



## lori

Sorry to butt in, just thought hearing about my experience might make you feel a bit more hopeful. I had a D&C in November after losing my first baby at 12 weeks. AF showed up five weeks later (after a very screwed up cycle), and I got pregnant again on the next cycle. I was terrified about what effect the D&C might have on future pregnancies, but I'm now 37 weeks and have had a perfect, healthy pregnancy, so it's definitely possible. All the best :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Just thought id share my story as well :). Had D&C in april, AF showed up 5 weeks later and got pregnant 4th month/3rd cycle trying, we've had early scan and all seems well for now, so it shouldnt have to much of an affect x


----------



## bobby77

Hi, my first post too. 
My wife had a miscarriage in Feb 2010. It was a mmc only found when we went for a scan after 11 weeks. She had the d&c procedure. We had been ttc for over 18 months and had just started having tests(proved I had a low sperm count). So to get pregnant then loose it, we were devastated.
We waited until she had her first period(about six weeks after d&c) b4 trying again.
Would you believe she got pregnant again in the first month this time(after 18 unsucsessful months last time). They told us the womans body is well prepared after d&c.
My wife is now 24 weeks pregnant but its been such a nervy ride this time.
I wish anyone who has suffered a mc all the best.


----------



## mrsamyrach

letshaveababy said:


> Hello all!
> 
> This is my first post in this Forum b/c I haven't been able to openly talk about my two m/c's. Here's my little story...
> 
> I have 3 children right now (Carter - 7, Grace - 5, Xander - 3). Last summer I had a m/c at 8 weeks in March, and then another at 12 weeks in July. The last one was incomplete and I needed a D&C to complete it.
> 
> I know I was very informed when it came to the procedure and side effects, but I am wondering if anyone has had problems with fertility afterwards, or if you have had no problems getting pregnant after....
> 
> This is the first time we are NTNP since last year's losses, and I all of a sudden am worried that it's not going to happen for us!
> 
> Thanks for reading!!

mines a little different i had a m/c may and was rushed in because baby+sac plus large blood clot were wedged in my cervix and i had to have a d&c without any anaesthetic
i personally got back on the bandwagon as soon as the bleeding stopped but i was told everything would be fine as it was a risk with no pain relief xx


----------



## letshaveababy

Thanks everyone for such positive feedback! I feel a lot more optimistic about this now! 

I know it would be extremely lucky for me to get my BFP on my first month of TTC, but just to know it's come that easy to many of you gives me hope!


----------



## Kess

I had an ERPC yesterday and I'm glad to hear it shouldn't have damaged our chances of conceiving after a cycle for my body to rest. We got pregnant on our 1st month of NTNP, so at least we're fertile I hope.


----------

